
Twisted Vine: As Twitter Pursues Amplifiers, It's Becoming Noisier - eplanit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/01/25/twisted-vine-as-twitter-pursues-amplifiers-its-becoming-noisier/
======
akosner
Twitter is becoming more like Tumblr in its pursuit of in-line media. Vine is
only the most recent example.

The developer angle, from the story: "The combination of the building out of
the platform and Twitter's pushing away of third-party developers has the
company somewhat at a crossroads. In order to serve each type of user best,
Twitter has to give users more ways to filter their timelines (i.e., all
tweets by people I follow with video, or all tweets with video and a given
hashtag.) But experimenting with these kinds of "client" features is what the
dis-invited third-party developers do best. Perhaps there is a middle ground
where developers can write "plug-ins" to allow users to transform their
experience within Twitter, the most popular of which Twitter would buy and
fold into the main product."

